

An economist predicts the medal counts for the Vancouver Olympics - cwan
http://www.slate.com/id/2244504

======
CWuestefeld
_I'm wondering if the model shouldn't give the United States something of a
host-nation boost. Vancouver is only about 30 miles from the U.S. border._

History should be able to tell us that. When the olympics were held in Turin
(where travel is easy through Europe), did the surrounding countries get
higher medal counts than the model would have predicted?

